# Material  for wall behind free standing stove



## micah (Nov 21, 2007)

My wife and i have a qudrafire 4300 free standing wood stove and would like to do something nice to the wall behind it. Where not sure what kind of meterials we can use. Our stove calls for 10 inches from the wall but Im not sure if thats just for combustible materials. Could we do like tile or slate rock or will we have to move our stove out further?


----------



## babalu87 (Nov 21, 2007)

If the 10" is to combustibles you can further reduce that amount. Much will depend on your stove pipe exit.
Single wall stove pipe must be 18" to combustible walls ( Sheetrock over 2X4 is combustible) but that can be reduced with a stove pipe heat shield.

You can put the stove closer to a wall by hanging a piece of concrete board (if going tile/slate) on 1" spacers, that allows a 50% reduction in clearances.


----------



## nshif (Nov 21, 2007)

Is it a step top or millinium? double wall or single wall vent pipe? My 4300 manual doesnt show 10" for either except corner install on a flat top.


----------



## micah (Nov 21, 2007)

Its a corner install with a flat top stove. I have single wall off the stove to and elbow then another single wall to a double wall pipe that goes through the wall and acts as a thimble.


----------



## nshif (Nov 21, 2007)

Well if youve met the 10" to the drywall you can use any non flamable within that space, Put a layer of 1/2" Duroc over the drywall and then tile slate stone or even cultured stone. with the step top I only needed 2" heres a pic of what I did with cultured stone


----------



## micah (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW that is just beautiful! Im not sure what Duroc? So if i put up cement board over the whole wall behind it, i can ignore the 10" clearance aslong as im not putting up any combustibles over it.


----------



## nshif (Nov 21, 2007)

Duroc is non cumpustable cement board. Yes the 10" is clearance to cumbustables ( CTC ) which is your drywall any non combustable beyond that is not counted in the CTC


----------



## babalu87 (Nov 21, 2007)

nshif
STOP!
I already had hearth envy when I saw that picture the first time, PLEASE dont force me to re-do my hearth during the burning season


----------



## nshif (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL Sorry


----------



## micah (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok thanks for the information that just made my wife and i very happy!


----------



## elkimmeg (Nov 21, 2007)

*You can put the stove closer to a wall by hanging a piece of concrete board (if going tile/slate) on 1” spacers, that allows a 50% reduction in clearances.*
 this is the wrong advice even NFPA compliant non combustiable walls only reduce CTC to 12"  now if the requirement was 24" it would be 50% but it cannot be reduced any further than 12"
 ceoling protection can only be reduced 1/3

 Your stove is tested and certified to be 10"  it cannot be reduced unless the entire wall its structure is completely non combustible Example placing it to a concrete foundation wall it can be any distance from the concrete foundation wall..  There is a grey area of making tile or non combustible surfaces directly on top of combustible surfaces.  meaning the non combustible tile can still transfer heat to the combustibles underneath Meaning the final measurement can be from the  new tile wall surface  or interpretation could be to the surface of the drywall.

 Like I said there is a grey area of code interpretation involved its not clear if you palce the stove from you finished wall surface then there is not need to interpret the intent of the code.


----------



## mikeathens (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's mine.  I followed all minimum clearnaces, despite the fact I have sheetrock and two layers of tile...ignore the dust bunnies and dog toy.


----------



## elkimmeg (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike from Athens said:
			
		

> Here's mine.  I followed all minimum clearnaces, despite the fact I have sheetrock and two layers of tile...ignore the dust bunnies and dog toy.


 what a nice looking installation Mike  I would move that stack thermometer down closer to the stove


----------



## mikeathens (Nov 21, 2007)

The thermometer is at eye level, per the instructions.  Do you think it would make any difference moving it down, and what would I gain by this?


----------



## myzamboni (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike from Athens said:
			
		

> The thermometer is at eye level, per the instructions.  Do you think it would make any difference moving it down, and what would I gain by this?



Remember, eye level for the average male is in the 64-67 inch range.


----------



## mikeathens (Nov 21, 2007)

this one is around 5'5" - the photo was taken from below.  If you stand up, the thermometer will line up with the colored 6" tiles on the wall...there's over a foot of space behind the stove, so maybe the perspective of the picture is deceiving...


----------



## nshif (Nov 21, 2007)

Elk
My inspector whent by my manual which states CTC he said any non combustables dont count/
As far as gray areas in codes thats as bad as gray areas in laws and the tax code, just BS


----------



## JimWalshin845 (Nov 21, 2007)

Info on Duroc, we just finished a new heart this week but did not have to do anything to the walls since it is all masonary from the original Fipple(sic).

http://www.usg.com/USG_Marketing_Co...d_Submittal_Sheets/CB198_Durock_Cement_Bd.pdf






Good luck with the project,
J&K;


----------

